
Why Ubuntu Should Use KDE Plasma Instead of Gnome - Szpadel
http://www.alexl.netsons.org/blogposts/10-reasons-why-ubuntu-should-use-kde-plasma-instead-of-gnome/
======
LordWinstanley
You lost me at reason no.1

